# DRL's on a 2018 question.



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Had the car a couple of weeks and notice the DRL's are not working, according to the RPO/SPID it has Separate Cavity LED's, not the High beam combo.
Anyone have the LED replacement numbers as I would like to change them ASAP.
Save me removing the bulb first.
T.W.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Whole headlight assembly has to be changed. If you're under B2B warranty still, just take it in


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks.
B2B? Back to Back?
LOF warranty runs out in Feb 2020, power train etc 2021
T.W.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry...that would be the Bumper-to-bumper, the 3yr /36000 warranty that covers everything.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

